# visa help for a Canadian



## cdobie (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm a Canadian citizen currently working the US on a year-long J1 visa. I graduated from a Canadian university in April, and have been interning on summer-long J1s visas 3 out of my 4 college years.

my current visa is through a program called SWAP -- to do it, you need to have a company willing to hire you. my summer internship turned into a full time paid assistant position (at a commercial production company), but like I said, I'm only on my visa until october at the latest.

obviously I would like to extend my stay as long as possible (indefinitely!!), so I'm starting to look into my options. if I've been here working for one year consecutively (and another four months before that, with a two week break in between), am I at all eligible to apply for a green card, directly from my J-1 status? if not, what's the second best option? I'm thinking it would be the h1b, but what does that application process entail, and is it possible to change my status to that following my J-1?

my current visa does not have a home stay requirement, as far as I know.

thanks so much for your help, guys! your wisdom is much appreciated


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

cdobie said:


> I'm a Canadian citizen currently working the US on a year-long J1 visa. I graduated from a Canadian university in April, and have been interning on summer-long J1s visas 3 out of my 4 college years.
> 
> my current visa is through a program called SWAP -- to do it, you need to have a company willing to hire you. my summer internship turned into a full time paid assistant position (at a commercial production company), but like I said, I'm only on my visa until october at the latest.
> 
> ...


The J1 is a non immigrant visa ...you leave the US on completion of your course
If you have a degree a US company can file for an H1B for you ...its very expensive for them so you have to be top dog in your skills and there are no Americans that can do the same


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Here is the official information for Canadians. You did not give enough information about your educational/professional background to even guess what you might be eligible for.


----------



## cdobie (Dec 8, 2011)

ok, well thanks for the responses. they were discouraging to say the least, but I do want to be realistic.

I don't think my background makes me eligible for much, honestly. I have an honors BA in Mass Communication from a regular old Canadian university. I do have a SSN if that helps... I doubt it, but...

Professionally, I mean I'm right out of school so I'm obviously not at a very high level in my career. I'm an assistant at a commercial production company right now (I don't know how to explain that any better?). It could be kind of twisted around and argued that it's a position that takes experience, due to the long term nature of the projects we're working on, and the fact that assistants in this industry don't get hired with no experience, it's not really an entry level position.


----------



## american123 (Dec 12, 2011)

cdobie said:


> ok, well thanks for the responses. they were discouraging to say the least, but I do want to be realistic.
> 
> I don't think my background makes me eligible for much, honestly. I have an honors BA in Mass Communication from a regular old Canadian university. I do have a SSN if that helps... I doubt it, but...
> 
> Professionally, I mean I'm right out of school so I'm obviously not at a very high level in my career. I'm an assistant at a commercial production company right now (I don't know how to explain that any better?). It could be kind of twisted around and argued that it's a position that takes experience, due to the long term nature of the projects we're working on, and the fact that assistants in this industry don't get hired with no experience, it's not really an entry level position.




SSN is of no relevance. A lot of americans are unemployed. Please stay in Canada, as americans dont like immigrants looking for jobs in this brutal economy. I doubt if you will get an interview in the US


----------



## cdobie (Dec 8, 2011)

I'll take advice, but I'm not going to take that, thanks though. 

I am gainfully employed in the US in a competitive industry, and I contribute to your taxes and economy, as I have for the past 4 summers and I will be for the next year. I'm not looking for a nationalist diatribe against immigrants on a forum _about_ expatriation. That is rude and disrespectful.


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

cdobie said:


> I'll take advice, but I'm not going to take that, thanks though.
> 
> I am gainfully employed in the US in a competitive industry, and I contribute to your taxes and economy, as I have for the past 4 summers and I will be for the next year. I'm not looking for a nationalist diatribe against immigrants on a forum _about_ expatriation. That is rude and disrespectful.


I agree with you 100% that the previous post was very rude and disrespectful and does not represent the vast majority of Americans.

I am not clear on just what is your industry. My expertise is in the high tech world, software/hardware engineering and consulting. Not knowing what your industry really is, I don't know if I can be of any help. You said a commercial production company. Does that mean the producing of commercials or something else?

In any event I wish you all the luck in the world and don't pay any attention to people like the previous poster.


----------



## Carolyn Ross (Dec 14, 2011)

Knowing your particular field is very much necessary. I'm a student in health care industry, and got a visa vary easily. So do mention your specialization, so that we can post the suggestions.


----------



## cdobie (Dec 8, 2011)

I have said it several times -- it's in commercial (TV ads) production. you can call it the film industry if it makes more sense to you, though that's not quite what it is. 

I am already working for a company, so while I know film and entertainment isn't exactly an in-demand industry for getting immigrant visas, I'm hoping having a US employer presently will somehow help in this process?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

cdobie said:


> I have said it several times -- it's in commercial (TV ads) production. you can call it the film industry if it makes more sense to you, though that's not quite what it is.
> 
> I am already working for a company, so while I know film and entertainment isn't exactly an in-demand industry for getting immigrant visas, I'm hoping having a US employer presently will somehow help in this process?


Welcome to Travel.State.Gov
Welcome to Travel.State.Gov

What makes you think having an employer will help in the process? You posted that you are an intern on J visa. You might be able to add a year on OTP. It is possible to go J to H but are you worth the effort and cost to the employer?


----------



## cdobie (Dec 8, 2011)

No, I'm not an intern anymore. I'm a full time employee. Oh well, thanks for your help guys.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

cdobie said:


> No, I'm not an intern anymore. I'm a full time employee. Oh well, thanks for your help guys.


It is impossible to work with bits of information. You cannot be a f/t with J visa. Get your ducks in a row - it might bite you otherwise.


----------



## cdobie (Dec 8, 2011)

everyone is very hostile here. I don't know if you all have aspergers or something, but your reactions are way out of proportion and socially awkward. I'm trying to get some advice, you aren't the visa police or the department of immigration, you can speak candidly here.

anyway, just lock the thread, I'm done with it.


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

cdobie said:


> everyone is very hostile here. I don't know if you all have aspergers or something, but your reactions are way out of proportion and socially awkward. I'm trying to get some advice, you aren't the visa police or the department of immigration, you can speak candidly here.
> 
> anyway, just lock the thread, I'm done with it.


Nobody is being hostile now. You just don't like the answers. Why don't you do your own research if you think we are hostile? There is tons of visa info online.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

cdobie said:


> everyone is very hostile here. I don't know if you all have aspergers or something, but your reactions are way out of proportion and socially awkward. I'm trying to get some advice, you aren't the visa police or the department of immigration, you can speak candidly here.
> 
> anyway, just lock the thread, I'm done with it.


I do not know what Aspergers is and do not feel like researching it.

You are asking about visa options and claim to be in the US on a J wanting to find out what you can do, then you are an employee. What is your status.

There is no reson to "lock a thread" because someone throws a trantrum.


----------



## cdobie (Dec 8, 2011)

okay, okay... so I guess it's back to Canada with me. Well, there's worse things in the world :'(


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

cdobie said:


> okay, okay... so I guess it's back to Canada with me. Well, there's worse things in the world :'(


Have a nice trip back. You could find out what you need to know by doing your own research.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

JohnSoCal said:


> Have a nice trip back. You could find out what you need to know by doing your own research.


John - please stay within forum netiquette. Thank you.


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

twostep said:


> John - please stay within forum netiquette. Thank you.


I will try. It is very frustrating when someone asks for help and then accuses you of being hostile because your answers don't fit their preconceived notions. People could really find the answers to their visa questions by doing some basic research on-line. I know if I was looking for visa information, I would NOT rely on anonymous person's opinions but instead would go to the official source(s).


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

JohnSoCal said:


> I will try. It is very frustrating when someone asks for help and then accuses you of being hostile because your answers don't fit their preconceived notions. People could really find the answers to their visa questions by doing some basic research on-line. I know if I was looking for visa information, I would NOT rely on anonymous person's opinions but instead would go to the official source(s).


That is one of the reasons to always post an official link when giving advise and letting people know this is an open forum not staffed by immigration attorneys. 

Patience grass hopper:>)


----------



## cdobie (Dec 8, 2011)

I just wanted to update this thread in case any other Canadians in my position read it and got discouraged by the responses --

I was eligible for an H1B, and my company was able to petition on my behalf. We've already received the LCA Certification, and have submitted the whole package.

Everything is on track for me to receive my H1B for 3 years. My friend, another Canadian was also able to go through the process successfully, though she works as an editor for an entertainment news website.

Just my experience, hope it helps cause I know there can be a lot of negativity on these boards


----------

